# Swissvax boys on TV again



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Fifth Gear Detailing Car Wash 5k - YouTube


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.

Would you not normally re-wash and dry the car after a claying session?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Kadir said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Would you not normally re-wash and dry the car after a claying session?


kadir if your going to clay the car it will always need polishing after to remove any marring from the clay process 

theres no need to wash after claying to then polish except that some clay lubes can have strange influence over polishes 

choose the right lube and your straight into polishing 

Paul


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What clay lubricant would you recommend Paul?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Kadir said:


> What clay lubricant would you recommend Paul?


personally i use Autosmart reglaze mixed 25ml into 500ml of water 

does the job admirably with either dodo juice supernatural clay if im going to machine polish or Swissvax paint rubber if im to polish by hand 

Paul


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

pwpro said:


> Fifth Gear Detailing Car Wash 5k - YouTube


That's Paul! He did an awesome correction detail on my RS4 when I had it. It was a pig of a job, very marked with very hard paint and not that thick in some areas but he did a superb job. He's a great chap too!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

pwpro said:


> personally i use Autosmart reglaze mixed 25ml into 500ml of water
> 
> does the job admirably with either dodo juice supernatural clay if im going to machine polish or Swissvax paint rubber if im to polish by hand
> 
> Paul


Might have to get some AS Reglaze.

Thanks Paul for that. :wavey:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Karls - Pauls a top lad i obviously know him well with the Swissvax connection and it was him that taught me to wrap cars 

Kadir - never a problem fella


----------

